# My w/m setup (VRT content)



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This forum is dead so i figured i'd might as well post up some of my w/m setup.


I'm using a CoolingMist Stage 3+
CM 200psi pump
CM VCM2 digital controller
CM Stainless Steel Solenoid
CM Flow meter
CM low level float (not installed yet)
CM Super Atomizer (CM7) injector
CM 1 Gallon tank










Controller on the pass. seat.








Looks like this









Hid it pretty well....









Injector...









Solenoid









And what its cooling 










Still in the tuning stage. The controller has a ton of features and controls everything. Its a boost based system but i have the option of volts...or both (boost/volt). As of now its set at 50% duty cycle till around 15 psi. Anything above that is 85% DC. It will get fully tuned when i hit the dyno. 

The reason why i went with CoolingMist was due to their controller offers more then the SP controller for much less. Their inj. or built for this rather then others using agriculture type inj. CM's has a controller in standard gauge size (went with the box because it was on sale)

Overall i'm happy. Only took me a day to install it. The controller is easy to use once you get the hang of it. Everything is wired to the controller including the solenoid. It even has an option for me to wire in my boost controller solenoid as a failsafe (cuts the boost to a min when there's no fluid.)


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice! :thumbup:

Best of luck with the tuning, and please keep us posted on how everything works out. :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks. Would be nice to have some better info out there on specific engine applications rather then the usual general info. Seems like people just install & forget it without any real tuning. This is the hurdle i'm trying to overcome this way i'm able to help those that want more then that in their w/m setups. I got reply to my question when it was related to VRT & w/m 

Maybe Scott and/or the guys at USRT can write an engine specific FAQ thread. Mainly for the boosted guys that can't adj. their timing.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Seems like people just install & forget it without any real tuning.


That does seem to be the case many times, and is likely why water/methanol injection doesn't get a lot of the credit it deserves. There are many variables involved, so it does take a good amount of testing and tuning to get it right for each different application.




Capt.Dreadz said:


> Maybe Scott and/or the guys at USRT can write an engine specific FAQ thread. Mainly for the boosted guys that can't adj. their timing.


That would be cool, particularly if the specifics of each application were included; conceivably, you'd be able to get a bit closer to the right combo for your application, right out of the gate. :beer:


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

I just purchased a coolingmist kit and I am wanting to do a trunk mount as well in my MKII. Where did you run the water line and wires? Easier one way or another? Looks great in the trunk, nice clean install. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry for the long reply. missed this coming up on my sub'd list.... 


i ran the water line & wiring under the carpet. The line goes out the firewall through a grommet. It took me 1 day to install the kit by myself. Pretty straight forward and gave me no problem along the way. 

Being that i got the controller and other options, it made for alot of wiring as everything is wired into the box. Solenoid, pump, float, flow meter, etc. Being that it uses a boost signal via vac. line, i use some factory green hardline in the section where it goes under the carpet. I'm currently having issues with my boost controller which is preventing me from reaching the boost level where it starts to spray. 

If you didn't get their controller, i highly recommend it. It comes in standard gauge size also. The amount of adjustment it has its unbelievable. 


FYI, i have their Stage 3+. Stage 4 would just require their Autolearn failsafe box which i don't need.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

This might be the w/m kit im getting for my VRT. Stage 3 with the standard gauge controller.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

looks nice my friend, I am interested in the differences in controllers. I have the cooling mist stage 3 + waiting to go in my car, havent tinkered with it at all yet ( due to the car being in storage for winter) but I can't wait to get it installed. Glad to see you got yours done with ease, cant wait to see the gains once you get it tuned! Maybe we can cruise around sometime once mine is done, Im over in brooklyn

good job & nice setup :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

How did you tap the noosle ?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ericmasters said:


> looks nice my friend, I am interested in the differences in controllers. I have the cooling mist stage 3 + waiting to go in my car, havent tinkered with it at all yet ( due to the car being in storage for winter) but I can't wait to get it installed. Glad to see you got yours done with ease, cant wait to see the gains once you get it tuned! Maybe we can cruise around sometime once mine is done, Im over in brooklyn
> 
> good job & nice setup :thumbup:



I'm hoping to start tuning when the weather gets better. I can't wait.

As for the controllers...
CM 2 controllers are identical. Its all on preference. When compared to others on the market with similar prices, it allows for better tuning. More features...and you can adjust on the fly. What was great for me (and my blind ass) i needed to see what its doing so the display is digital & tells you everything. Its pretty ease to dial in once you get the hang of it. Only one i've seen with similar features was the AquaMist kit...that cost 2x the amount of the CM kit.


For future references, buy the kit off Ebay. They are usually on sale & you get free shipping. My kit was under $500 & that was everything they offered minus the failsafe box & the upgraded SS braided line (which i'll be doing next).

Another thing thats great is when CM upgrades their controllers, you're able to trade the old one in & $99 will get you the latest. The new controllers read Vac/boost where mine just read boost (but you can change it to read D/C) So the numbers don't start rolling till i'm in boost.


I haven't even filled my tank since installing it


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm hoping to start tuning when the weather gets better. I can't wait.
> 
> As for the controllers...
> CM 2 controllers are identical. Its all on preference. When compared to others on the market with similar prices, it allows for better tuning. More features...and you can adjust on the fly. What was great for me (and my blind ass) i needed to see what its doing so the display is digital & tells you everything. Its pretty ease to dial in once you get the hang of it. Only one i've seen with similar features was the AquaMist kit...that cost 2x the amount of the CM kit.
> ...



EDIT my own post, I have the SNOW PERFORMANCE stage 3+. not cooling mist haha my bad. that is what brings me to the difference in controllers. 

and you paid less than 500?  I wish I could say the same haha, at least I know for next time. really cool about the upgrade too, glad they dont jip you at full price for an upgrade. Hard to find!

very cool info, thanks for that. May I ask what management you're running? sorry if you've already covered that. I understand you are having boost issues, but have you noticed any difference in temps yet?

& last question, I see you've hidden your nozzle nice and clean, does having the nozzle upside down effect the spray pattern at all? Would love to do the same on mine (running the TB Nozzle Flange) and want to set mine up the same way. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm running a C2/Kinetic Stage 4+ Pro-MAF kit.


It doesn't matter how its mounted as long as its near the intake. When i built my car i tore apart the engine harness & rerouted everything then covered it techflex tubing on some sections & wrapped other sections in friction tape to give it a stock look. This allows me to add wiring/tubing in the future. I just fed the tubing through the techflex as well as wiring for the solenoid. Then just one of the holes on the rad support to mount the solenoid. Threw a short piece of heat resistant techflex over the short tube from the solenoid to the nozzle. I opted not to go with the TB plate because CM said it would work better pre TB.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Going to live on bread and water rest of this month, cause a CM stage 3 kit is on its way to Norway :beer:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm running a C2/Kinetic Stage 4+ Pro-MAF kit.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how its mounted as long as its near the intake. When i built my car i tore apart the engine harness & rerouted everything then covered it techflex tubing on some sections & wrapped other sections in friction tape to give it a stock look. This allows me to add wiring/tubing in the future. I just fed the tubing through the techflex as well as wiring for the solenoid. Then just one of the holes on the rad support to mount the solenoid. Threw a short piece of heat resistant techflex over the short tube from the solenoid to the nozzle. I opted not to go with the TB plate because CM said it would work better pre TB.


Sounds like you did it right, and set yourself up to keep it clean. :thumbup: 

Makes sense to do the nozzle pre tb in a one nozzle setup to get a decent balance. I will be running a 225cc nozzle after the IC and a 175cc after the tb. Glad to know I can mount it underneath like you did to keep it hidden! Thanks for the info. 

Can't wait to see you dial it down!


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------

